# Fish online??



## chilled84 (15 Aug 2010)

I'm looking at makeing a decent shoal of fish, hopefully rummy noses. is there a real cheap online store for these fish? :?:


----------



## andyh (15 Aug 2010)

If your looking for a decent shoal, its worth talking to your LFS as they generally give you a better price the more you buy. The savings buying fish mail order are often counter acted by the postage costs.

Plus you get to see how healthy they are.
I recently bought a large shoal of fish approx. 30 and got them for a Â£1 less per fish than they were on sale for.


----------



## chilled84 (15 Aug 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> If your looking for a decent shoal, its worth talking to your LFS as they generally give you a better price the more you buy. The savings buying fish mail order are often counter acted by the postage costs.
> 
> Plus you get to see how healthy they are.
> I recently bought a large shoal of fish approx. 30 and got them for a Â£1 less per fish than they were on sale for.



Realy, Not round my area they dont, I tryed and got rejected, And i was after 50


----------



## andyh (15 Aug 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No way! Thats rubbish! 
Have you ever tried aquarists classified website, quite regularly people sell fish on there, saw 50 Cardinals go on last weekend at a pound a fish which is a bargain.


----------



## chilled84 (15 Aug 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, once again, Never in my area.


----------



## andyh (16 Aug 2010)

Move from Devon then      

sorry!


----------



## chilled84 (16 Aug 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Move from Devon then
> 
> sorry!



HaHa, Yeah, 

YEAH RIGHT!

lol Its to nice here. But it is a pain mate.


----------



## andyh (16 Aug 2010)

does seem a little excessive moving house just to get a better price on a shoal of rummy noses! LOL

Devon is great, had a quick break in Newton Abbot/Dartmouth a few months ago! Really nice!


----------



## chilled84 (16 Aug 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> does seem a little excessive moving house just to get a better price on a shoal of rummy noses! LOL
> 
> Devon is great, had a quick break in Newton Abbot/Dartmouth a few months ago! Really nice!



I live more south, Im right next to the sea here. Wembury beach way.


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Aug 2010)

Talk to Monty at Trimar.  He ships fish but while they're not the cheapest they are very good quality and you generally get what you pay for - cheap fish are often end up costing you more when you have to replace the dead ones!  As he's in Cornwall surely you'd be able to go and pay him a visit.  I hear the shop's a real Alladin's Cave, small but full of amazing stuff!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Aug 2010)

Chilly

As ed states talk to Monty at Trimar in Cornwall, Monty is very helpful and will advise you on anything aquatic - I bought my substrate from them, Cheaper than anywhere else in the country.

Email: monty@trimar.co.uk 
Tel.      01209 713639
http://www.tropicalfish.org.uk/index.htm

Here is your shortcut to fish stocks:
http://www.tropicalfish.org.uk/tropical_stock_list.htm

Hope this helps.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (16 Aug 2010)

have you tryed a wholesalers some of them online ships to you.


----------



## chilled84 (16 Aug 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Chilly
> 
> As ed states talk to Monty at Trimar in Cornwall, Monty is very helpful and will advise you on anything aquatic - I bought my substrate from them, Cheaper than anywhere else in the country.
> 
> ...




Im on it. Thanks mate. They are exspensive. Your not kidding!


----------



## sanj (17 Aug 2010)

Ive use Trimar in the past and they have been good.


----------



## ramonfernandez (9 Aug 2011)

I normally go to ebay for a quick look of the fish i want to buy.  Sellers normally have it there but if not, I just search google.


----------

